#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Отдаю в дар книги по дзэн в Саратове

## Леонид Ш

Если есть в Саратове или в близлежащих городах люди практикующие дзэн, то готов отдать в дар следующие книги:

Вон Кью Кит «Энциклопедия дзэн»
Сэкида Кацуки «Практика дзэн»
«Дзэнские притчи»
Догэн «Луна в капле росы»
«Золотой век дзэн. Антология классических коанов эпохи Тан» составление и комментарии Р.Х. Блайса
Сюнрю Судзуки «Сознание дзэн, сознание начинающего»
Д.Т. Судзуки «Очерки о дзэн-буддизме»
Тит Нат Хан «Ключи дзэн, преображение и целительство»
Шэн-Янь «Поэзия просветления»

Бонус: 
Сайгё «Горная хижина» 
Вон Кью Кит «Искусство цигун»

Основное условие, хотелось бы отдать книги действительно заинтересованному в их прочтении, а не для коллекции литературы на полке, т.к. считаю что книги печатают для того, что-бы их читали, а не складировали. Предложение действует 2 недели, до 23 июля.

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.07.2012), Рюдзи (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А как-нибудь передать в библиотеку нашего центра?

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Eugeny (10.07.2012), Еше Нинбо (09.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А как-нибудь передать в библиотеку нашего центра?


Во-первых, это физически не возможно, а во-вторых, не думаю что эти книги будут у вас читать, они как раз просто стоять на полке будут.

----------


## Буль

> Основное условие, хотелось бы отдать книги действительно заинтересованному в их прочтении, а не для коллекции литературы на полке, т.к. считаю что книги печатают для того, что-бы их читали, а не складировали. Предложение действует 2 недели, до 23 июля.


А в случае истечения срока ультиматума (после нуля часов 24-го июля) что произойдёт?
Так же, помимо основного, хотелось бы узнать _дополнительные условия_ передачи книг.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А в случае истечения срока ультиматума (после нуля часов 24-го июля) что произойдёт?


После обозначенного числа, меня не будет в Саратове.




> Так же, помимо основного, хотелось бы узнать _дополнительные условия_ передачи книг.


Дополнительное условие: потрудиться забрать книги своим ходом.

----------


## Буль

> После обозначенного числа, меня не будет в Саратове.


И что станет с книгами?  :Frown:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И что станет с книгами?


Если никто не заберет, останутся стоять на полке. Есть еще вариант, хоть и более напряжный для меня, передать их в Москве, но для этого, человек который заинтересован в их получении, должен железно, встретить меня 25 июля на Павелецком вокзале, иначе книги там (на вокзале) и останутся. Хотелось бы конечно приложить меньше усилий, и передать их в Саратове.

----------

Буль (09.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если никто не заберет, останутся стоять на полке. Есть еще вариант, хоть и более напряжный для меня, передать их в Москве, но для этого, человек который заинтересован в их получении, должен железно, встретить меня 25 июля на Павелецком вокзале, иначе книги там (на вокзале) и останутся. Хотелось бы конечно приложить меньше усилий, и передать их в Саратове.


Отдай курычу или егоренкову, какие проблемы-то? Они там не пропадут.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Отдай курычу или егоренкову, какие проблемы-то? Они там не пропадут.


Не пропадут, но и читать там их не будут. Мне родители (ценители книг) тоже говорят отдай нам, но я то знаю, что читать они их не будут, просто на полке пылиться будут.

----------


## Нико

Вот засада. 90 процентов книг, которые я переводила, у меня даже не сохранились в единственном экземпляре. Все куда-то ушли. А Вы паритесь.

----------


## Eugeny

А по почте никак переслать?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А по почте никак переслать?


Почтой муторно и накладно. Думаю вам эти книги будут кстати. Мог бы наверное прислать вам с проводниками по ж.д. если вы разведаете тему: расписание Саратов-Воронеж, берутся ли они сейчас за такое и т.п. В связи с борьбой с терроризмом, могут уже и не оказывать подобные услуги. Последний раз я отправлял посылки с проводниками в 2005 году, и уже тогда они это делали с неохотой.

----------


## Топпер

> Во-первых, это физически не возможно, а во-вторых, не думаю что эти книги будут у вас читать, они как раз просто стоять на полке будут.


У нас по дзену берут. Но то, что физически невозможно передать - жаль.

----------


## Ho Shim

"Золотой век" Блайса я бы у вас взял с удовольствием. Свою подарил давно давно, а в электронном виде нет нигде. Но что-то уж шибко далеко и поезда сюда не ходят)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

если вопрос никак не решится до 22 числа то можно прислать н апавелецкую кого нибудь из нашей группы, даже в крайнем случае меня, хотя я сам в эти дни буду на чемоданах и книги могут зависнуть бесхозно у меня дома. И потом передать как нибудь с оказией в Питер.
во скока на павелецкой то будете?

----------

Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

На Павелецком я буду 25-го в 11:30, если никто из саратовцев не проявится, то можно и в Питер с проводниками отправить. В принципе бханте Топпер первый обратился.

----------

Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> На Павелецком я буду 25-го в 11:30, если никто из саратовцев не проявится, то можно и в Питер с проводниками отправить. В принципе бханте Топпер первый обратился.


ну я про него и говорю, он заберёт у нас когда будет в москве.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ну я про него и говорю, он заберёт у нас когда будет в москве.


Я про вариант передачи с проводниками прямо из Саратова, потому как везти "в зубах" стопку книг удовольствия мало, это уж совсем крайний вариант.

----------


## Поляков

> Почтой муторно и накладно.


Из Саратова в Воронеж будет рублей 300 стоить. Отправляйте Евгению.

----------


## Eugeny

Почтой в Питер к монахам передайте.

----------


## Dron

> А в случае истечения срока ультиматума (после нуля часов 24-го июля) что произойдёт?


"Пожарники", вероятно, придут. Как у Брэдбери.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> .. иначе книги там (на вокзале) и останутся.


Вам жаль,что книги будут пылиться на чьей-то полке,а на вокзале оставить не жаль :Frown: 
Хотя,есть шанс,что кто-то их подберёт и воспримет как подарок,возможно он давно хотел почитать что-то из этих книг.
Кто-то,может быть, придёт к Дхарме,найдя эти книги.
Худший вариант - уборщик выбросит их на помойку. :Cry:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вам жаль,что книги будут пылиться на чьей-то полке,а на вокзале оставить не жаль
> Хотя,есть шанс,что кто-то их подберёт и воспримет как подарок,возможно он давно хотел почитать что-то из этих книг.
> Кто-то,может быть, придёт к Дхарме,найдя эти книги.
> Худший вариант - уборщик выбросит их на помойку.


На вокзале - это гипотетическая ситуация, когда обстоятельства непреодолимы. Вы хотите поговорить об этом?

----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вы хотите поговорить об этом?


Да.
Пришлите их мне.Я оплачу при получении. Отнесу в Дальмасу.Думаю,они с радостью примут.Туда приходят новички,интересуются книгами.

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Буль (11.07.2012), Велеслав (11.07.2012), Еше Нинбо (11.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да.
> Пришлите их мне.Я оплачу при получении. Отнесу в Дальмасу.Думаю,они с радостью примут.Туда приходят новички,интересуются книгами.


В Дальмасе им было бы самое место, туда люди интересующиеся дзэн захаживают. Вы сможете меня встретить на Павелецком вокзале, 25-го июля днем, прямо у вагона, т.к. сотовой связи у меня не будет? С почтой я не буду заморочиваться однозначно.

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Pema Sonam (11.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В Дальмасе им было бы самое место, туда люди интересующиеся дзэн захаживают. Вы сможете меня встретить на Павелецком вокзале, 25-го июля днем, прямо у вагона, т.к. сотовой связи у меня не будет? С почтой я не буду заморочиваться однозначно.


А во сколько?

----------


## Леонид Ш

В 11:29 прибытие.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В 11:29 прибытие.


Ок. Напишите тогда номер поезда,вагона,название вокзала.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Смотрите л.с.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2012)

----------

